# In your collecting, do you buy for the future?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you add items to your collection, that might be slightly beyond your present interest or capacity to fully appreciate, for the future?

As an example, I recently went on an opera campaign. I focused primarily on composers I already love, but opera is still a bit of a stretch for me. I have flirted with it for years, but I can get overdosed quickly, while instrumental music goes down like spring water. I tried to narrow my focus to composers I am most confident in and select librettos that would hold my interest for their story or message, so that my reliance and connection would not be exclusively on the orchestra and the 'voice as instrument'.

I was intentionally trying to expand my collection in a direction that slightly exceeds my current passion and focus, because I feel confident enough in the composers that I will come to be as passionate about these works as I am about their instrumental works. I think I have succeeded very well and, already, my appreciation and appetite for opera and vocal music have benefited.

Do you acquire recordings (or listen to recordings, if you are not a collector) that intentionally go beyond the boundaries of the genres (as understood in classical circles) you are most focused on?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

yes, especially this month when I have to pick up 2 Sol Gabetta albums but need to wait until Morton Feldman month is over to listen to those.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes - I buy big box collections - knowing I'll not be able to give them the time and space until my retirement. Hopefully I'll live long enough to enjoy them all.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> Yes - I buy big box collections - knowing I'll not be able to give them the time and space until my retirement. Hopefully I'll live long enough to enjoy them all.


Nice, a kindred spirit!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely yes, lots of stuff I´ve only heard excerpts from.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I buy for "now", preferring to consider the future an unknown.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the main reasons to buy more than you can handle is if you run out of classical music to listen to then what do you do? So I keep 3-4 albums ahead just to make sure that I have something new to explore.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> One of the main reasons to buy more than you can handle is if you run out of classical music to listen to then what do you do?


I don't think it's possible to run out of classical music to listen to.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I buy for the past.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I buy records there for I am!








/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For the future, I collect funeral marches and other funeral music because in the long-range future, we are all....


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I buy for the past.


This is often my case. I buy records of pièces I've discovered on YouTube or Spotify and that I really appreciated. But I also buy things I've heard of (on TC, for example...) and I think I might like.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love iTunes a lot because there are exclusive concerts and albums in classical music that have no commercial CD release. Like Janine Jansen iTunes session.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I would, if I had the money. But as it is, I don't take any chances.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> For the future, I collect funeral marches and other funeral music because in the long-range future, we are all....


Better invest into heavenly music for now.


----------

